# PMQs in Edmonton.



## Wilamanjaro (24 Dec 2013)

Got posted to CFB Edmonton and got my Q all lined up. It is the "J3" style, single unit, 3 bedroom. Just wondering if anyone knows where I can view the floor plans or layout to see how everything is going to fit.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2013)

Google: http://www.cfha.forces.gc.ca/hl-el/edmontongi-edmontonig-eng.aspx


----------

